# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te bejme nje beckup me ACRONIS TRUE IMAGE

## don lico

Instalohet Acronis true Image 2009 (ka dale edhe versioni 2010 po se kam provuar)

Hapim programin acronic nga shortkati qe kemi ne desktop

Ne menune kryesore *Fig 1*


Zgjedhim back up

tek dritarja qe del zgjedhim materialin qe do bejme back up (zakonisht MY Compjuter)  *Fig2*


Tek dritraja tjeter zgjedhim particionin qe duam te bejme back up  *fig.3*


Vazhdojme me next

Zgjedhim Create new back up dhe vendin ku do e ruajme kete backup tek shirit backu up localition
Vazhdojme me next te gjitha menute qe dalin deri sa tea rime te menuja qe poshte ka proced klikojme mbi te dhe programi fillon te beje back up particionin tuaj  *fig.4*



Shpresoj tju vij sa do pak ne ndihme

----------


## don lico

*Vazhdim...*
*fig.4*

----------


## EneaKeco

Faleminderit per ndihmen

----------


## sarandioti_

Ku mund te shkarkoj Acronis true Image 2009 qe te mos jete trial version.

A mund te bejeme beckup me Acronis ne c'do lloje pc-je?

----------


## sarandioti_

A ka ndonje pergjigje?    :buzeqeshje:

----------

